
Why Are Eggs Sold by the Dozen? Why Not by 10s or 8s? (2016) - gilad
https://www.nytimes.com/2016/07/26/insider/why-are-eggs-sold-by-the-dozen-why-not-by-10s-or-8s.html
======
dev-il
Actually, packs of 10 eggs are more common in continental Europe (e.g.
Germany, France) than packs of 12 eggs these days.

